# Urban Grape by BBM - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (7/3/16)

*BOOM!!! The KING of bubblegum vapes is here. Urban Grape by Because Bubbles Matter takes you back to your childhood when you craved those liquid centre bubblegum's that your pocket money always got spent on. A spot on bubblegum flavour that is great as an ADV with great cloud production due to the high VG blend.

80VG/20PG

50ML*

*Get yours here:*
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/urban-grape-by-bbm​

Reactions: Like 6


----------

